# My Anna :)



## JeffieLove (Jan 7, 2011)

I just wanted to show everyone the quirkyness of my darling 5 year old  I am NOT looking for C&C on this, I'm just sharing because I thought it was a cute SNAPSHOT of her  lol 







Here's what she is wearing  :

1. A "princess crown" made out of a styrofoam cup from Sonic (Yes, the restaurant Sonic)...
2. A pink hoodie with horses all over it to "keep warm".
3. Under the pink hoodie, we have on a white tank top and a green crocheted shrug over top (My sister bought this outfit... The skirt goes with the white tank top and green crocheted shrug).
4. Then we have the skirt that goes with the shirts under the hoodie. Green and blue with some kind of floral pattern.
5. Jeans to "keep warm" because mommy told her that it is too cold to wear a skirt and you can't wear a skirt when there is snow on the ground.
6. Her socks are white with pink toes and pink hearts on the sides.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 7, 2011)

cute! kids crack me up, but I still make'em change b4 they go out in public...lmao


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess I'm more of what you call a "free spirit" and "creative mind" ... I don't see a problem with letting kids be creative and do what they want SOMETIMES. She was warm, it wasn't going to hurt her physically or emotionally, so why not?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

No C&C; but an adorable cute little girl she is

Regards


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

I had one that did things that. Cute!!!


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

Frequency said:


> No C&C; but an adorable cute little girl she is
> 
> Regards



sorry if this might be a noob Q; but whats C&C?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > No C&C; but an adorable cute little girl she is
> ...


*C*omments & *C*ritique


----------

